# Maryland Gundog Championship 2014



## TH

The MARYLAND WATERFOWLERS ASSOCIATION 
Announces the 2014 MARYLAND GUNDOG CHAMPIONSHIP
This stake is open to all canine breeds and handlers and you do not have to be a member of MDWFA to enter
This stake will determine the best gundog in Maryland for 2014

When: Sunday December 7, 2014 @ 8:30 a.m.
Where: Rover’s Content Farm 12100 Cherry Tree Crossing Rd. Brandywine, MD 
Judges: Mike Tome Brunswick, MD and Bruce Yerkes Elkton, MD
Open to all canine breeds. This stake will test dogs with both marked and blind retrieves in simulated hunting situations. Mallard ducks will be used. Dogs will be run in the order of the draw. This stake will be held under the rules established and available on the MDWFA website, www.mdwfa.org If you have questions please call Tony Hunt 240-681-3540. Entry form is available also at, www.mdwfa.org
Entries must be made in advance and are to be sent with checks made out to MDWFA to: Kathy Scott Stake secretary, PO Box 765 Cheltenham, MD 20623. Entries will close at 5:00 PM Friday, November 29, 2014.

Tony hunt
443-223-9826


Scratch policy – Requests for refunds for dogs being scratched due to illness, injury or bitches in season must be accompanied by a veterinarian’s certificate before the stake begins. There will be no refunds for no-shows.

Entry fee is $50 per dog limit 3 dogs per handler

Directions to Rovers Content
Take route 301 to Cherry Tree Crossing Road, which is located across Route 301 from the Veterans' Cemetery (approximately 5 miles North of Waldorf). Turn on to Cherry Tree Crossing Road (left turn if coming South on Route 301; right turn if coming North on Route 301). Cross the railroad track and turn right to stay on Cherry Tree Crossing Road. Turn left into the driveway(.03 mi.) at 12100 Cherry Tree Crossing Rd.


----------



## skube

Site hasn't been updated since Dec 16, 2013. Where do you find the rules and entry form ?


----------



## TH

http://mdwfa.org/news/2009gundogrules.html 

Try this link. I will try and have this updated today. If you have any questions please call me

Tony 443.223,9826


----------



## skube

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Larry Housman

Try this URL - it has a little more information and a link to the entry form.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...2bb50&ch=bde30e70-5e47-11e3-9da7-d4ae5292bb50

This is always a fun, relaxed event and I hope many of you can make it. This year's judges are the 2012 and 2013 winners and I expect that they'll put up a fun little test. If you haven't run it before, the scoring is pretty objective - you get points against you for whistles, refusals, etc. I don't think the rules that Tony linked to are materially different than this year's.


----------



## TH

Thanks Larry. 

Everyone feel free to cross post. This event is always a good time. We will be serving Chili and roasted oysters.


Tony


----------



## jeffriebling

Looking forward to it as always!! It is sad that we will not have Mr. John Scanlon with us this year...


----------



## 1goodog

Interesting.... We are newbies as is our dog. Any problem to come out and watch?


----------



## TH

Not at all. Join us for chili and roasted oysters. It is a lot of fun

Tony Hunt
Chair
443 223 9826


----------



## Trophyduck

I may come and watch also.....I'm afraid to get embarrassed:sad:
How many dogs usually run this thing??......sounds like fun.


----------



## TH

We have had anywhere from 14-45. I'm planning on 20 dogs. Give it a try!!


----------



## FieldLab

What level dogs should enter ?


----------



## Larry Housman

It's marks and blinds so if your dog can handle a bit come on down and enter. I'm probably going to enter my 12 month old just for the oysters and if we hack up the opening blind it'll just give me more time at the oyster bar! This really is a pretty laid-back, fun event so come out and have a little fun for a pretty low entry fee, with the profits going to a good cause, to support the Maryland Waterfowlers Association.


----------



## The Snows

Wish we were closer ...... 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Mike Perry

What are the prizes?


----------



## TH

The winner gets a nice trophy and bragging rights to the best gun dog in the state. The finalist get a ribbon. It's all about the dogs and brining awareness to the goals of the MD waterfowlers association.

Tony hunt
FIeld chair


----------



## Mike Tome

Here's the "traveling trophy" with all winner's names on it. Winner also gets a nice acrylic trophy to keep.

Hope to see you all there and to judge some awesome dog work!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Mike Tome said:


> View attachment 20789
> 
> Here's the "traveling trophy" with all winner's names on it. Winner also gets a nice acrylic trophy to keep.
> 
> Hope to see you all there and to judge some awesome dog work!



I was hoping to read one of those top tags! I wanted to see the "Deuce", the Tome and the 2013!

Good luck and have fun to all!

I wish there were an event like this in my area!

Chris


----------



## RJW

Chris Atkinson said:


> Good luck and have fun to all!
> 
> I wish there were an event like this in my area!
> 
> Chris


Chris, I agree! It sounds like fun. 


Good luck to all!


----------



## fnsret

As a past winner and finalist a few times this is a great event. If all possible and you live in VA,MD. PA and beyond you should attend. I had a great time and hopefully next year my young Fluffy dog will follow in his fathers footsteps.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200779366547252&l=6701bd4f62


----------



## gdgnyc

fnsret said:


> As a past winner and finalist a few times this is a great event. If all possible and you live in VA,MD. PA and beyond you should attend. I had a great time and hopefully next year my young Fluffy dog will follow in his fathers footsteps.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200779366547252&l=6701bd4f62


Hoping to enter in the future...


----------



## fnsret

Bring Buffy down, she will love it.


----------



## jeffriebling

Tank is ailing abit, not sure what is going on, but we will be there to attempt, again, to be the first team to repeat as champion. I know the boys will put together a good, fun test! Looking forward to next weekend


----------



## TH

Jeff call me 443 223 9826

Tony


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Are the results posted anywhere?


----------



## Larry Housman

Sorry, I should have checked back, I thought someone else already put up the winner. Mark Brodie won over Marston Jones on time in the final series.


----------



## HarryWilliams

Was there a dog involved? Harry


----------



## Larry Housman

HarryWilliams said:


> Was there a dog involved? Harry


Pretty sure there was but I retired from the field of battle very early and didn't get the pups' names.


----------



## Laurie McCain

Mark was running his blf Mica.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Are there results posted anywhere?

I think the community really gets a kick out of a listing of how many dogs were entered, who they were, and what the placements were.

Plus, those who finished in good standing deserve the glory.

And those who put it on and judged need some recognition...

Is it posted anywhere?


----------



## Larry Housman

My unofficial results are:

Finalists:

Scott Schafer and Mick
Jeff Riebling and Tank
Marsten Jones and Brett
Chad Day and Avery
Lindsay Ridgeway and Laddie
Mark Brodie and Mica

Mark and Mica beat out Marsten and Brett on time on the final water blind.

I believe the Waterfowlers Assn. website will have the official results but they haven't gotten it posted yet. I'll add that link here as well when they do.


----------

